# Stabilitrak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dirty Money said:


> Have a Cruze with the 2.0 diesel. Stabilitrak warning comes on and traction control. Vehicle revs fine however the tach doesn’t reflect rpms and it’s rough shifting into reverse and drive. Furthermore it won’t shift gears (automatic transmission) while driving. Any ideas of what the cause could be?


Welcome aboard!

Start here.
TSB #14311 

Without knowing the mileage age etc, consider changing your fluid as well.
How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush
AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The Link above may be broke. If so, try this one or this one.

If you are out of warranty, you can buy the part here. It takes around 15 minutes to install.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

start with the neg batt cable

then clean the bcm and ecm contacts

those harnesses are notorious


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> start with the neg batt cable
> 
> then clean the bcm and ecm contacts
> 
> those harnesses are notorious


Haven't heard about the ecm and bcm. There a thread here covering it?


----------

